# Hybrid or white



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Check out the pattern on this fish. Hard to tell by looking at it if it is a white or small hybrid. The other side had a different pattern but I did not have enough sense to take a picture of it. Second picture is a typical white just a bad quality picture.. Just wanted people to see the different patterns on whites.

Also while I am at it there is a really INCONSIDERATE individual that has a blue and white nautical star. I am sorry I got in your way, I did not know you owned the lake. I did stop fishing so you could get by. :headknock


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would have definitely checked the tooth pattern on the tongue on that one! I caught a few whites that looked like that last weekend and had to check to make sure they were whites.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Mattsfishin said:


> Check out the pattern on this fish. Hard to tell by looking at it if it is a white or small hybrid. The other side had a different pattern but I did not have enough sense to take a picture of it. Second picture is a typical white just a bad quality picture.. Just wanted people to see the different patterns on whites.
> 
> Also while I am at it there is a really INCONSIDERATE individual that has a blue and white nautical star. I am sorry I got in your way, I did not know you owned the lake. I did stop fishing so you could get by. :headknock


Mr Matt
I have a brand new blue and white Nautic Star but it wasnâ€™t me, I am at work today, hope no one stole my boat !

McSpoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Head look like white but the broken line look like hybrids check the tooth to be sure hard to tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sure leaning toward Hybrid. Dorsal further back. Usually 1/3 of fish. More than one lateral line to tail although faint. Tooth patch? It would have lived if I caught it.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I should have said the fish was released. Thats why I said I wish I had taken a picture of the other side. It looked just like a white on the other side. I did check the tooth patch and it was identical to what the book shows and the same as the other whites I had in the box. Just wanted to show people how some fish are marked different.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

You need to check tooth patch on tongue. Bruce did a thread with good pictures showing the difference. I know on lake somerville you have to check since over half of the whites have the extra stripes.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2565330


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Not surprising with all the fish that were flushed downriver in the flood. Maybe its a Whibrid!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

*Ruh Roh*

Now you started it!!



denimdeerslayer said:


> You need to check tooth patch on tongue. Bruce did a thread with good pictures showing the difference.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> Now you started it!!


Facts are facts. I didnt start anything. Best way I'ver ever seen it explained. Way better than the cheap drawing TP&W have in their annual.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Probably one of those hybrid hybrids the result of too many fish spawning at the lock n dam.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

X2.



denimdeerslayer said:


> Facts are facts. I didnt start anything. Best way I'ver ever seen it explained. Way better than the cheap drawing TP&W have in their annual.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I would probably did same thing. Threw it back since it too much like a hybrid

BUT what do the game warden look at mostly? The tooth-patch? Or stripe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

White only one line extending all the way to the tail fin, but as others said I would have checked the tooth patch also. I also run a blue and white NS but was also at work today unfortunately Matt. With all the Blue and White NS's running around these days I think I will go with orange or neon green next time.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I'llbecoastin said:


> White only one line extending all the way to the tail fin, but as others said I would have checked the tooth patch also. I also run a blue and white NS but was also at work today unfortunately Matt. With all the Blue and White NS's running around these days I think I will go with orange or neon green next time.


I am gonna put gold glittery letters down the side of my Blue and white NS that say Pot licker deluxe, that will knock down some of the confusion.

McSpoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

McSpoon said:


> I am gonna put gold glittery letters down the side of my Blue and white NS that say Pot licker deluxe, that will knock down some of the confusion.
> 
> McSpoon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I hear ya.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you wait until they are this big, then there is no doubt they are hybrids.
Trying to take your rod away!
The ones about 13"> are hard to tell from white bass. The tooth patch is not big enough to see the groove in very well.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

If your not for sure, throw it back!
That's what i been told.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't mention the color but makes me wonder??


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Bottom is white top hybrid


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Both fish are WHITES. I just wanted to show you guys that some whites have the pattern of a hybrid. The other side looked like a typical white. The tooth patch was identical to 5 other whites I checked in the cooler. Comparing the tooth patch of one fish to several in the cooler is a good way to check them. Also most people have a cell phone. For those of you that don't know the difference you can take a picture of the tooth patch of a white and save for later. 
We are also catching hybrid yellows. They look like a football. Fat and stocky.
As always when in doubt release it but take a quick picture. I saw this same thing years ago at Richland Chambers. A couple guys thought they had 2 limits of whites but it was about half and half hybrids and whites.


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

I also have a NS . It is white and black but looks blue to me but the boss(wife) said it was black. I wasn't there this past weekend wish I was . Did have a crazy guy a few weeks ago cut me and everyone else off.
When I am not sure about a fish or deer I let it go. I don't need a ticket. Thanks for the pics. If you see me out on the water say hello. 
Happy fishing to all and be safe.


----------

